# Dogs Chasing Sheep



## EllieMay (Jun 28, 2012)

Today as I was leisurely sipping my coffee and gazing out the kitchen window, I noticed my two Great Pyrs (Cleatus and Beauhunk) both chasing my lambs. 
I began yelling out the window for them to stop, but, of course, they ignored me. 
Cleatus was able to get one of the sheep separated from the rest and began chasing it trying to grab its tail. 
The poor lamb was running full speed. 

Just then my Kangal Dog (Business) ran over and body-slammed Cleatus, putting himself in between Cleatus and the lamb. 
Im not sure if he meant to body-slam him or if Cleatus was running so fast that he ran into Business. 
Needless to say Business stopped Cleatus from chasing the lamb and stood next to Cleatus until Cleatus wandered off to rest.

Business decided to lay down and enjoy a bone.

All three dogs are only 9 months old, so they have a LOT of puppy to get out of their system.
I have another Kangal female that is almost 6 months old named Chula.
All four dogs are currently in the same pasture with the lambs until we can put up some more fencing.


*- Bad Cleatus -*








*- Business with his lambs -*


















*- Business enjoying his bone -*
(The cat litter pails are their feeding stations. I keep their feed bowls elevated since they enhale their food so fast.
It keeps them far enough apart so they don't steal each other's food or fight over the food.)












*- Chula and Business -*


----------



## secuono (Jun 28, 2012)

Guess I should of gotten a Kangal if at 9mo they are already telling their GPs to stop...ugh...lol.


----------



## Mzyla (Jun 28, 2012)

By the way -secuono-
How are things going with your pup?
You haven't been updating us for a while...

All of my babies are gone and I still miss them so much...I don't know how long it's gone take me to forget...

My last two Boys went to their new home yesterday night.
Covered owner's face due to privacy (not sure if she would approve public posting)


----------



## EllieMay (Jun 28, 2012)

I know how hard it is when it comes time to place the pups.
I used to breed/show poodles about 20 years ago (when it was fun) and to this day I still think about all my puppies.
I don't breed anymore; now I just buy!  lol
But I've always wondered if the breeders I've purchased mine from ever miss them. (?)
We have a total of 8 dogs living with us and I keep in contact with them sending them photos and videos.
We compete in conformation, agility, flyball, obedience, and rally; so the breeders are always proud when I send them the videos of what their puppies/dogs are winning.

PS  Your puppies are so CUTE!


----------



## Rebbetzin (Jun 28, 2012)

That is impressive! Business shows he is going to take this job seriously!


----------

